# TBT's Winter Short Story Contest and Valentine's Event Winners!



## Chris (Feb 28, 2021)

*TBT's Winter Short Story Contest* ran between January 15th-31st 2021, where 107 people submitted winter and/or _Animal Crossing_ themed short stories between 500-2000 words in length. The TBT staff team narrowed down the entries to a top six and then the first, second, and third place winners were decided by a *community poll* that ran between February 22nd-28th 2021.

Thank you to everyone who participated in this contest by submitting entries and voting in the community poll. The results are in and here are the winners of our Winter Short Story Contest! Clicking on the titles will take you to the winner's original submission post so that you can read their story.



First place goes to *Imbri* with 27 votes!
They have won a Gold Trophy collectible and 150 TBT bells for their efforts.






Joint second place goes to *Kattea* and *LittleMissPanda* with 22 votes each!
They have each won a Silver Trophy collectible and 125 TBT bells for their efforts.







Third place goes to *NefariousKing* with 16 votes!
They have won a Bronze Trophy collectible and 100 TBT bells for their efforts.

​


----------



## Chris (Feb 28, 2021)

*TBT's Valentine's × Festivale* event ran February 14th-21st 2021. In this event 102 members spread the love by designing an Animal Crossing themed Valentine's card for another member of our community. Below are the TBT staff team's favourite picks for this event!












*Pavé Tail Feather Collectible Winners*
Aniko
Dog
Firesquids
Holla
Mick
Pyoopi
xSuperMario64x
​Prize distribution for both the *Winter Short Story Contest* and *Valentine's × Festivale Event* will take place later tonight (EST). When the prizes have been sent out *Jeremy *will post in this thread to let you know, so keep an eye out for that!

Thank you again to everyone who participated in either the writing contest or the card-making event!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 28, 2021)

omg I got staff fave!!! It's been so long since that happened to me (since the 2017 fair)!!!

thank you so much staff!! I absolutely loved this event, we should def do more like it!! 
❤


----------



## Kirbyz (Feb 28, 2021)

congrats to everyone!!


----------



## jiny (Feb 28, 2021)

congrats to everyone <33 !!!


----------



## Foreverfox (Feb 28, 2021)

Congrats to everyone in both events! I'm so happy to see that alot of my friends won in something! I actually felt like I did a good job with mine, and I'm really proud of it, but better luck next time I suppose!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 28, 2021)

congrats to all the staff favorites! these were so fun to see/read 
everyone is so talented!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Feb 28, 2021)

It's an honor to have gotten second place  Thank you so much for hosting the Winter Short Story contest! It was a lot of fun writing and reading so many fantastic entries! Congratulations to all finalists and winners! And congratulations to the Valentine's staff favorite winners as well!


----------



## Holla (Feb 28, 2021)

Ahhh thanks so much for the staff fave! The best part of all was making @Zhongli ’s day of course. Was a super fun event to take part in for sure!


----------



## Firesquids (Feb 28, 2021)

Ahhhh! Thanks so much for the staff fav! 
It means a lot, especially with so many other great entries.
I loved these events so much and I eagerly wait for the next one!


----------



## deana (Feb 28, 2021)

Congrats to all the winners!

And thank you staff for another wonderful event!


----------



## xara (Feb 28, 2021)

congrats, everyone!! even though i didn’t win, it was still an honour to be one of the short story finalists . that’s honestly never happened to me before and it meant a lot :’). i also smiled so big when i saw @Firesquids’ card won staff favourite!! that card means so much to me and i’ll cherish it forever. <3

and staff, thank you so much for another awesome event! i hope you all will be able to relax after this - you deserve it. ☺


----------



## Yanrima~ (Feb 28, 2021)

Congratulations to the winners. It’s fun sending each other valentine cards!


----------



## Nefarious (Feb 28, 2021)

AhhH I didn’t think I would place! It’s such an honor. I’m thankful to everyone that took the time to read all the finalists’ stories. I’m at a lost for words really, but there’s a whole lot of gratitude haha. 

Congrats to the winners of both events and the finalists! Very well deserved!


----------



## Aniko (Feb 28, 2021)

What? OMG!!! I'm so shocked! Thank you very much! (is it real?)

Also, congrats to the other winners, I love yours very much, there were so many good entries for that event.

Congratulation to the the writing contest winners! I loved reading those.


----------



## Imbri (Feb 28, 2021)

Thank you, there were so many incredible stories submitted, it was an honor to be chosen as a finalist. To win first place is doubly so.

Congratulations to all the finalists and winners in both contests. I loved reading all the stories and I'm blown away by the artistic talent in the cards.


----------



## Sheep Villager (Feb 28, 2021)

Congrats to everyone who won! I had a blast seeing all the cute cards everyone made. 

I admit I was a too sluggish to read all the writing contest entries, but the ones I did read were all very fun.​


----------



## Plainbluetees (Feb 28, 2021)

Congratulations to all the staff favorites! And to staff, for making such awesome events. I love the regular purple feather, too. : D


----------



## The Pennifer (Feb 28, 2021)

NefariousKing said:


> AhhH I didn’t think I would place! It’s such an honor. I’m thankful to everyone that took the time to read all the finalists’ stories. I’m at a lost for words really, but there’s a whole lot of gratitude haha.
> 
> Congrats to the winners of both events and the finalists! Very well deserved!


I wanted to congratulate all the winners too of course, but I particularly loved your story! I really want the pigeon’s dream to come true!


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 28, 2021)

Thanks so much for hosting these events, staff, and congrats to all of the winners!  I loved looking through all of these.  Simply amazing!


----------



## JellyBeans (Feb 28, 2021)

huge congrats to everyone!! and yes of course thank you staff - having also read every single story entry I don't envy you the task of having to narrow that down at all. the cards were also all lovely!
excited to get my purple feather though


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 28, 2021)

Congrats to all the winners!!!


----------



## Coach (Feb 28, 2021)

Well done to all the winners, and thanks to staff for hosting!


----------



## Aniko (Feb 28, 2021)

Thanks to the staff for hosting those events, it's always fun and everybody put so much effort into them.


----------



## Valzed (Feb 28, 2021)

Congrats to the winners in both contests! Thank you to the Staff for two more wonderful events!


----------



## Mick (Feb 28, 2021)

Yay! I'm very glad I took the time to make my silly card idea now! Congratulations to everyone across both events. They were so much fun! 

Thanks to the staff for the favourite and to everyone else for the positive reactions, it really means a lot ^^ <3


----------



## Sharksheep (Feb 28, 2021)

Congrats to all the staff fav!


----------



## lana. (Feb 28, 2021)

congratulations winners! it was a cute event :>


----------



## piske (Feb 28, 2021)

Congrats to winners and favorites c: I thoroughly enjoyed both events!


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 28, 2021)

Congrats to everyone, you guys are so talented <3
I had so much fun! Thanks to the mods for hosting


----------



## Velo (Feb 28, 2021)

Congrats everyone!

The stories were all amazing and so were the cards! 
Excellent final choices for the grand prize story winners and staff favorite card winners. 

Once again I must say - all story writers and card makers should be proud and thrilled with their work, regardless of further prizes!! You did the thing!!


----------



## Merielle (Feb 28, 2021)

Big congrats to all the winners and staff favorites!!  You all put in some really amazing work. ❤  I had a lot of fun designing my Valentine's card too!


----------



## Kattea (Feb 28, 2021)

Aww, this was so nice to come home to. <3 I really enjoyed writing my story so thank you to everyone who took the time to read it. The other entries were such a pleasure to read as well. Congrats to all the winners, and thank you staff for another fun event!


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 28, 2021)

Congrats all & thank you staff! Loved seeing the entries.


----------



## LadyDestani (Feb 28, 2021)

Congrats to all the winners and thank you as always to the staff for hosting such fun events! You all have been going non-stop it seems since the fair. Please do be sure to take care of yourselves as well. You deserve it!  ❤ 

Special shout-out to the short story winners: @Imbri , @Kattea , @LittleMissPanda , and @NefariousKing ! All of your stories were amazing and your prizes well deserved.


----------



## Toska (Feb 28, 2021)

Thanks for hosting these amazing events, staff! The winners/staff favorites were all incredible. Congrats to everybody!


----------



## ``` (Feb 28, 2021)

Congratulations to the winners and the staff members for hosting these amazing events! It was awesome reading through the entries for the winter story contest and the valentine's cards were beautifully crafted!


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 28, 2021)

Prizes have now been distributed!


----------



## xara (Feb 28, 2021)

the feather is finally here babeyyyy!!! it’s so pretty,, i’m obsessed with it.


----------



## Foreverfox (Feb 28, 2021)

xara said:


> the feather is finally here babeyyyy!!! it’s so pretty,, i’m obsessed with it.
> 
> View attachment 358712


Sameeee!


----------



## Jacob (Feb 28, 2021)

Congrats everyone!! Awesomee feather I luv it


----------



## jiny (Feb 28, 2021)

the feather is soo pretty


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 28, 2021)

now this is an S tier lineup


----------



## xara (Feb 28, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> now this is an S tier lineup



wait i love this sm,, your lineup is awesome!!


----------



## DaisyFan (Feb 28, 2021)

A big congratulations to the winners and thank you Staff for hosting! The purple feather is wonderful!


----------



## Holla (Mar 1, 2021)

I absolutely love the new feathers! I love the collectibles you staff have come up with time and time again.


----------



## Bugs (Mar 1, 2021)

They were both really fun events! Well done to all the winners!


----------



## KittenNoir (Mar 1, 2021)

Congratulations to all the Winners


----------



## Dog (Mar 1, 2021)

Oh my gosh!  Congrats all, I love seeing how creative and generous this community is. Thank you to the staff for organizing and running these events!


----------



## _Donut_ (Mar 1, 2021)

Congratulations to everyone! It was a pleasure to read all those beautiful stories


----------



## Vsmith (Mar 1, 2021)

Yay!!!!Congrats to the winners!!! Everyone did a great job!!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 1, 2021)

Wooo congrats love the feather


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 1, 2021)

I love my new feather, thank you staff!


----------



## BluebearL (Mar 1, 2021)

Love seeing the new feather around the forums, thank you staff for another fun couple of events!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 1, 2021)

quoted from the TBT’s short story contest thread:
 “Every single person to have an entry accepted will receive a participation prize”
was this handed out already? Or not yet?


----------



## Chris (Mar 1, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> quoted from the TBT’s short story contest thread:
> “Every single person to have an entry accepted will receive a participation prize”
> was this handed out already? Or not yet?


The participation prizes for the Winter Short Story Contest were distributed on February 12th. What each person received was outlined in *this post*; you received 175 bells.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Mar 1, 2021)

Congrats to the winners now when is it my turn to be staff favorite


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 1, 2021)

Milky star said:


> Congrats to the winners now when is it my turn to be staff favorite


I’ve been here for 6 years yet it’s never gonna happen 
Too many talented people here vs me </3


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Mar 1, 2021)

Dinosaurz said:


> I’ve been here for 6 years yet it’s never gonna happen
> Too many talented people here vs me </3


 Ouchie that's tuff </3


----------



## Chris (Mar 1, 2021)

Milky star said:


> Congrats to the winners now when is it my turn to be staff favorite





Dinosaurz said:


> I’ve been here for 6 years yet it’s never gonna happen
> Too many talented people here vs me </3



This might be obvious, but I'll give you (and whoever else is reading this) a tip: we are typically swayed toward designs that stand out by thinking outside the box and making us laugh. You don't even need to be the most talented artist. When you are scrolling through 100, sometimes 200, drawings that all fit the same theme your eye is immediately drawn to what is _*different*_. Keep that in mind for the next event.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Mar 1, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> This might be obvious, but I'll give you (and whoever else is reading this) a tip: we are typically swayed toward designs that stand out by thinking outside the box and making us laugh. You don't even need to be the most talented artist. When you are scrolling through 100, sometimes 200, drawings that all fit the same theme your eye is immediately drawn to what is _*different*_. Keep that in mind for the next event.


Different is key. Got it


----------



## Holla (Mar 1, 2021)

@Dinosaurz I totally agree with that Vrisnem has said above. Also to add I personally don’t consider myself to be overly talented art wise. Heck I barely consider myself an amateur artist at best. There are tons of people way better at art than me on here. The couple of times I’ve won staff faves were exactly as Vrisnem said times where I came up with an idea that stood out for being clever and/or different.

So don’t count yourself out just because you lack art skills.


----------



## nordskjev (Mar 1, 2021)

Congrats winners! It was an interesting contest. All the stories were so well written!


----------



## Foreverfox (Mar 1, 2021)

Milky star said:


> Congrats to the winners now when is it my turn to be staff favorite


Lol same.. I thought I had a pretty good card! I didn’t write happy valentine's, or anything for that matter on it though...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 1, 2021)

hey staff, remember how I drew my island rep ( as well as the lovely Nessa) on my valentines card?






well here she is again thanking you for the rainbow feather, she absolutely loves it!!!
(and I'll thank you guys again, it really means a lot to me that you loved my card so much ☺ )


----------



## Foreverfox (Mar 1, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> hey staff, remember how I drew my island rep ( as well as the lovely Nessa) on my valentines card?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your card was amazing!! I was so happy to see that you won!!


----------



## Cirice (Mar 2, 2021)

Congratulations everyone ! 
Thank you for hosting these events, it's good to create some stuff during these times in lockdown :l


----------

